

Show HN: I'm not a writer, but I've always wanted to write a short story - __Anon__
http://halfpastsleep.wordpress.com/2012/12/02/artificial/

======
unimpressive
Since I don't expect you to receive another comment: (This doesn't strike me
as being very much in the spirit of HN.)

The "lone wanderer losing his mind" is more of a horror trope, and the
singularity is of course a very sci-fi concept. I've seen both done before.
And the story felt like a simple concatenation of the two.[0]

I don't want to seem pedantic, but it breaks the immersion when there are
grammatical errors in the text. One such example would be the sentence[1]
"Like it didn’t matter that I have no idea how survived, or even what year it
is."

I have no idea how survived either.

A fair attempt though. Give it a few more tries, you'll get the feel down.

[0]: Stories should be less of a concatenation of concepts, and more of a mix.
The best sci-fi horror story I've read to date is this:
<http://creepypasta.wikia.com/wiki/Psychosis>

[1]: I almost didn't catch the omission of "be" between "would" and "the" in
this sentence. Which would have been very ironic.

